# World Tree, Rotating Game/GM Group in Ann Arbor/Saline/Ypsi



## Zhaleskra (Aug 31, 2004)

With the University of Michigan school year starting again soon, I'm giving this another go.  I am looking for 3-6 players to play World Tree: a role playing game of species and civilization.  _World Tree _ is published by Padwolf Publishing and was written by Bard Bloom and Victoria Borah Bloom.

The world is gigantic tree, possibly infinite in size, but in any case large enough to be a planet.  People of the World Tree are primarily anthropomorphic animals, although there are a few stranger things.  While somewhat similar to d20 system games, it is also very much its own system.  Arbitrary concepts from other worlds do not apply, lending much flexibility to character creation.  Every PC species gets a handful of spells.  The wild Verticals are never more than 25 miles from the greatest of cities.

Given my current schedule, I'm aiming from Friday evenings, Saturdays (time negotiable), or Sundays (afternoons or evenings).  Ideally, sessions would be 5 hours a piece, and we would meet only twice a month.


----------



## Zhaleskra (Sep 4, 2004)

Now the the University of Michigan's move-in is winding down, and after the football game, I'll be posting fliers at hobby shops around Ann Arbor.  The fliers include 3 ways of contacting me.


----------



## Zhaleskra (Sep 18, 2004)

If it is more convenient for people, I could move the game to online, play-by-post, in a chat client, or in OpenRPG depending on what works for the most people.

Some more about the system:
It uses 2 kinds of dice, regular (d#) and "stress" (s#).  Stress dice are open-ended on their maximum number, score regularly between 2 and their maximum -1, and on an initial 1, may botch.  Botch dice are always d6s, if you get a 1, then you botch.  Obviously, the more 1's, the worse the botch.

Character advancement is through skill ranks, acquisition of new spells, etc.

One feature of particular interest is spontaneous magic.  In a Jam? Got an idea that might help?  Think of what you want to do and you can attempt to spont a spell.  Yo could mess up, but it's a lot more convenient than needing to have a spell grafted for every occasion.


----------

